# Game 15: New Jersey Nets @ Denver Nuggets



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

New Jersey Nets 6-7 *@* Denver Nuggets 8-6

*Time:* 9:00 PM ET Monday, November 28, 2005
*TV:* YES Network, Altitude.
*Location:* Pepsi Center, Denver, Colorado

*New Jersey Nets*






































*Projected New Jersey Nets Starting Lineup*​*PG* - 5 Jason Kidd 6-4 210 3/23/73 11 California 
*SG* - 15 Vince Carter 6-6 220 1/26/77 7 North Carolina 
*SF* - 24 Richard Jefferson 6-7 225 6/21/80 4 Arizona 
*PF* - 35 Jason Collins 7-0 255 12/2/78 4 Stanford 
*C* - 12 Nenad Krstic 7-0 240 7/25/83 1 None

*New Jersey Nets Reserves*
44 Marc Jackson FC 6-10 253 1/16/75 5 Temple 
0 Jeff McInnis G 6-4 179 10/22/74 9 North Carolina 
30 Clifford Robinson FC 6-10 240 12/16/66 16 Connecticut 
11 Jacque Vaughn PG 6-1 190 2/11/75 8 Kansas 
43 Linton Johnson SF 6-8 225 6/13/80 2 Tulane

*New Jersey Nets Players Stats:*










*New Jersey Nets Head Coach:*








*Lawrence Frank*

*------------------------------------------------------------*

*Denver Nuggets*










*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
PG - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 Utah 
SG - 3 DerMarr Johnson 6-9 201 5/5/80 Cincinnati 
SF - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 Syracuse 
PF - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 Cincinnati 
C - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 Eastern Michigan 
56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 California 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 Oklahoma 
7 Greg Buckner SG 6-4 205 9/16/76 Clemson 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 Missouri 
8 Earl Watson PG 6-1 195 6/12/79 UCLA

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*






 *George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries*
Camby (bruised right leg) is *probable*
31 Nene Hilario FC 6-11 260 9/13/82 None 
9 Bryon Russell GF 6-7 225 12/31/70 Long Beach State

*-----------------------------------------------------------*​
New Jersey Nets fans and Nuggets fans get in! :banana: 

Nets fans you are more than welcomed to share your thoughts about the up coming game against the Nuggets! Nuggets fans it's almost game time. :clap: 

I have already predicted a win for the Nuggets in this game, and I'm sticking to my guns. The Nets are a team IMO so far this season underachieving some what. However they just picked up a nice win on the road tonight against the Lakers. Before that they had been struggling. The Nuggets as we all know have been playing much better, and always seem to play good at home under Karl. I'm excpecting a good game from the Nets, and hope the Nuggets take care of business.

A few match up's I'm looking foward to are. Carmelo against Jefferson, and Kidd against Miller. 

Good luck Nets fans! And Let's go Nuggets!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I just hope Kenyon isn't too amped for this game. He tends to have problems when he gets over amped for a game, especially in picking up early fouls.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I just hope Kenyon isn't too amped for this game. He tends to have problems when he gets over amped for a game, especially in picking up early fouls.


If Camby is out again then we are going to really need Kenyon (if feeling fine) to play a key role holding off Jackson and Krstic in the paint. Also I know Coach Karl loves playing his players against their former teams. I do agree with you though cpawfan, I can see Kenyon being really amped up for this game. You know he wants to make a statement.


----------



## Natedagreat12 (Nov 26, 2005)

Yea Keyon needs to show up today. 

-Off topic- is there an internet site that airs nuggets games


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

The biggest matchup to watch will be Kidd/Miller. For Denver to win this game, they need to run, run, run...but also will need to post up Miller more often.

He's arguably the best post up PG in the league, and with a smaller J. Kidd in the post, who's NOT a great post player, Denver really should try to utilize the mismatch.

Overall, I think Denver has too much overall talent for NJ, too.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

can't wait to see a Carmelo/VInce matchup!!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> The biggest matchup to watch will be Kidd/Miller. For Denver to win this game, they need to run, run, run...but also will need to post up Miller more often.
> 
> He's arguably the best post up PG in the league, and with a smaller J. Kidd in the post, who's NOT a great post player, Denver really should try to utilize the mismatch.
> 
> Overall, I think Denver has too much overall talent for NJ, too.


Kidd is 6 foot 4 and is bigger and stronger than Dre.


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> can't wait to see a Carmelo/VInce matchup!!


hmmm i think it will be melo and rj.



in other news, i think think the two big men (Kenyon and camby) will come up big in this game.We also need to shut down Vince as much as we can.

Good luck nuggets and nets!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

#15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 said:


> hmmm i think it will be melo and rj.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I also believe that it will be Carmelo and Jefferson guarding each other. DerMarr will have his hands full with Carter.

I agree, in that I excpect the time off to help Camby, and Martin for this up coming game. So they should be able to take care of the paint for the Nuggets.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Kidd is 6 foot 4 and is bigger and stronger than Dre.


That's what the media guide tells you. Trust me...I'm 6'3", and I've met both J.Kidd and Dre.

Dre is taller and wider than Kidd ever could dream of being. In all reality, Dre is closer to 6'4",and Kidd is closer to 6'1". 

Funny thing is that we list Vo Lenard as 6'4", and I'm taller than he is...but we list Dre at 6'2", and I was looking up at him.

Weird-o-rama...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> That's what the media guide tells you. Trust me...I'm 6'3", and I've met both J.Kidd and Dre.
> 
> Dre is taller and wider than Kidd ever could dream of being. In all reality, Dre is closer to 6'4",and Kidd is closer to 6'1".
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Because I was also under the impression that Jason Kidd was bigger (height wise) than Andre Miller. 

I'll be watching them tonight to see if the height difference is that noticeable. I always thought Jason Kidd and Miller were close to the same build though.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Wow. Very nice job on the Game Thread. I think Jason Kidd will clearly take advantage over Andre Miller. The SF matchup will be the most entertaining this game, because the Denver Nuggets are putting Dermarr Johnson at SG. The Richard Jefferson-Carmelo Anthony matchup is going to be a very entertaining matchup. 

Is Kenyon playing this game? Is Camby playing this game?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Wow. Very nice job on the Game Thread. I think Jason Kidd will clearly take advantage over Andre Miller. The SF matchup will be the most entertaining this game, because the Denver Nuggets are putting Dermarr Johnson at SG. The Richard Jefferson-Carmelo Anthony matchup is going to be a very entertaining matchup.
> 
> Is Kenyon playing this game? Is Camby playing this game?


Thanks Dooch.... As for Kidd he certainly should have the advantage. However things may really even out through the game because fatigue could set in Kidd after last nights OT win against the Lakers. Also the altitude seems to bother a lot of players who don't play in Denver.

Camby and Kenyon are a go at this point. Which is great news for us Nuggets fans. Camby has been special so far this year. And as cpawfan pointed out most likely Kenyon will be amped playing against his former team.

Jefferson is having a great season, and so has Carmelo over all. I'm also really looking foward to this match up.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> Thanks Dooch.... As for Kidd he certainly should have the advantage. However things may really even out through the game because fatigue could set in Kidd after last nights OT win against the Lakers. Also the altitude seems to bother a lot of players who don't play in Denver.
> 
> Camby and Kenyon are a go at this point. Which is great news for us Nuggets fans. Camby has been special so far this year. And as cpawfan pointed out most likely Kenyon will be amped playing against his former team.
> 
> Jefferson is having a great season, and so has Carmelo over all. I'm also really looking foward to this match up.


Vince Carter should definitely be used to the altitude in Denver, when he was in the All Star Game last year and did that highlight dunk off the backboard to himself. :biggrin: Your frontcourt has clearly the advantage over our frontcourt, but if Nenad Krstic gets going which he is capable of doing then we may have somewhat of a contest. Nenad Krstic is really foul prone, so he has to be cautious and limit his fouls. Jason Collins is decent on the defensive end and has his moments.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Vince Carter should definitely be used to the altitude in Denver, when he was in the All Star Game last year and did that highlight dunk off the backboard to himself. :biggrin: Your frontcourt has clearly the advantage over our frontcourt, but if Nenad Krstic gets going which he is capable of doing then we may have somewhat of a contest. Nenad Krstic is really foul prone, so he has to be cautious and limit his fouls. Jason Collins is decent on the defensive end and has his moments.


Krstic has had his moments. I was impressed with him last year in the playoffs. I haven't followed him this season at all. The first game I watched the Nets closely was last night against the Lakers. And the two players that stood out the most to me were Jason Kidd, and Jeff McInnis. The McInnis play really suprised me. All I had remembered about him was what transpired in Cleveland. However after watching McInnis, I realized he can really play.

When I look at our over all roster (Nuggets) to the Nets over all roster. I give the advantage to the Nuggets. For all the injuries the Nuggets have suffered this season we are still a very deep team. One guy I do like for the Nets in the front court is Mark Jackson. He plays with a lot of tenacity. This should be an interesting game to watch unfold tonight. Good luck to you guys, I hope it turns out to be a good game.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> Krstic has had his moments. I was impressed with him last year in the playoffs. I haven't followed him this season at all. The first game I watched the Nets closely was last night against the Lakers. And the two players that stood out the most to me were Jason Kidd, and Jeff McInnis. The McInnis play really suprised me. All I had remembered about him was what transpired in Cleveland. However after watching McInnis, I realized he can really play.
> 
> When I look at our over all roster (Nuggets) to the Nets over all roster. I give the advantage to the Nuggets. For all the injuries the Nuggets have suffered this season we are still a very deep team. One guy I do like for the Nets in the front court is Mark Jackson. He plays with a lot of tenacity. This should be an interesting game to watch unfold tonight. Good luck to you guys, I hope it turns out to be a good game.


Nenad Krstic's mid-range game could be an advantage for us especially if he gets wide-open jumpers. Jeff McInnis has been having solid outings for us and I love his tear-drops in the lane. Marc Jackson you mean, people get the spelling mixed up Mark Jackson is the New Jersey Nets' commentator on the YES Network. The guy that has suprised me the most, coming off of the bench is Earl Boykins, he has heart. Good luck to you guys on tonight's game also. :cheers:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Good luck Nuggets fans! This should be a good game, even matchup.


----------



## melo4mvp (Sep 27, 2005)

LETS GO DENVER
is camby playing or not? 
i think dermarr is a pretty good defender personally


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

good fight to try and comeback by Denver without Melo I hope he'll be back in a few days


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Andre Miller came one assist away from posting one the wirdest triple doubles I have seen in a long time - 10 points, 10 rebounds and 9 assists with 6 steals but no field goals on 0-10 shooting.

It looks like that tough first quarter deficit was just too hard to overcome tonight. I know what it is like - my Sonics have been playing from behind all season long.

G-Force


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

A very ugly game tonight by the Nuggets.

I'm going to vent. :curse: 

Free Throw shooting ? yeah what happened there. More time needs to be spent in the gym on that aspect of the Nuggets game.

Carmelo going down with an injury? How bad is our luck with injuries right now? Sure it's apart of the game, but we already lost Nene for the entire season. Kenyon has been out several games, and just now playing himself back in with limited minutes. However great game tonight by Kenyon. And now Carmelo is injured. Talk about frustration mounting right now. Carmelo is part of the glue that holds this team together. We really need him back in the lineup asap.

Vince Carter. I use to love this guys game, but all the foul calls he got when he was barely touched is making me less of a fan. Anyone see that foul Kenyon got called for on Vince? Even Mark Jackson the Nets commentator said that's Vince showing his art at getting the ref to bite on a foul. My translation is simple, eat the whistle ref unless you actually see a foul, and not just assume a foul took place.

I'm so frustrated right now, but I'm betting and hoping the Nuggets bounce back.

Anyone else as frustrated with this game as me ?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Andre Miller came one assist away from posting one the wirdest triple doubles I have seen in a long time - 10 points, 10 rebounds and 9 assists with 6 steals but no field goals on 0-10 shooting.
> 
> It looks like that tough first quarter deficit was just too hard to overcome tonight. I know what it is like - my Sonics have been playing from behind all season long.
> 
> G-Force


I noticed that stat line as well G-Force. An awful game for Miller from the shooting field. All of his points came from the free throw line.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Box Score*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone else notice how empty the Pepsi Center was tonight?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Since I didn't get to see the game, I have a few questions.

1) How did Kenyon look in terms of explosiveness?

2) How did Kleiza look?

3) Was the first quarter funk a result of being out of sync without Melo?

4) Please explain 18 shots for Boykins?

5) The Nuggets won the rebounding battle, but was that the result of gang rebounding or just having better interior players?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Since I didn't get to see the game, I have a few questions.
> 
> 1) How did Kenyon look in terms of explosiveness?
> 
> ...


cpawfan be happy that you missed this game. It was by far the most frustrating game this year for the Nuggets since their home and home game in Sactown against the Kings.

1.) Kenyon looked pain free to me, and his explosiveness is getting better. He had some great put back dunks, but he also missed a lot of easy put back dunks. However he had a good game tonight.

2.) Kleiza IMO did a good job. He played mainly with a unit that was very small leaving Kleiza and Najera as our bigs. I thought he did alright over all. Nothing great, but you can tell he is going to be a gamer for the Nuggets. At least that seems to be the early indications to me.

3.)I would say the 1st quarter had to do with little energy, sub-par defense, by the Nuggets and red hot shooting by the Nets. The 1st quarter was difficult to swallow as a Nuggets fan.

4.)Earl Boykins was one of the main reasons the Nuggets were in this game going in to the 4th quarter. He drove the ball and finished or got fouled. Something IMO our bigs need to do a little more of. To many fade aways and jump shots from our bigs tonight. Kenyon did well going in the paint though, but other than that it wasn't pretty.

5.)Thats a good question, but I wasn't very impressed with Krstic.


----------



## Natedagreat12 (Nov 26, 2005)

Keyon was here tonigh melo wasnt. whatta bad game. i am disapointed now.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I heard Melo's out for a couple of days max, but how did it look? Do you think he'll be out longer?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> That's what the media guide tells you. Trust me...I'm 6'3", and I've met both J.Kidd and Dre.
> 
> Dre is taller and wider than Kidd ever could dream of being. In all reality, Dre is closer to 6'4",and Kidd is closer to 6'1".
> 
> ...


In my opinion Dre is not near 6'4''. When I met him last week at the Memphis game he was just above eye contact with me and I'm 6'1 1/2''! :biggrin: 
But didn't matter since Dre decided to light it up going 0 for 10 on the night.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Nuggets just failed to make FREE...FREEEEEEEEE THROWS!!!! You can't win a game when you work as hard as Denver did to get to the foul line and then put up a Nick Anderson esk performance!


Makes me sick. I can hit like 15 in a row on a regular basis and I'm not even close to what anyone would call an NBA prospect! :banana: But hey...I could easily have won the game for Denver tonight!

Boykins tried to pick up the slack for Melo being out. He actually did okay shooting the ball, but his turnovers were the result of laziness. ONe handed passes? Come on Earl!

Vo Lenard looked like a piece of you know what in his 22 minutes. Camby was rusty and needs to get his rhythm back. KMart looked alright too.

Klieza is the early season suprise. Karl is enamored with him and he should continue to steal minutes from Elson and Najera. 

Back to the drawing board.


----------

